# Any Reccommendation on grappling seminars?



## BJJMichigan (Oct 4, 2006)

Greetings all, I am still new to MartialTalk forums, so bear with me on my postings as I am still a newbie.  But, I was wondering if anyone has had a good experience or insight into attending a BJJ or a grappling seminar recently. I am currently a student of BJJ here in Michigan and I am always open to getting "new training ideas or concepts" from any and all. As such I thought this would be a great place to get suggestions on which dojo's or instructors put on a good seminar and what seminars to be on the lookout for in the near future. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Marvin (Oct 5, 2006)

Hi MIBJJ, I just had John Kavanagh (brown belt) to our place for a week. He was great! I haven't trained with alot of the MI bjj guys. I like the folks at East/West Martial Arts in Plymouth. Ryan ( the owner) is a real nice guy. Most of my training there was done with Brian Barzu (sp?), another top notch guy. 


oh,.... I also like the guys at wolverine martial arts :ultracool 

Where are you training?


----------



## Shogun (Oct 5, 2006)

Well, I do about 4 seminars a year...3 of them with Professor Pedro Sauer. He is a 6th degree blakc belt, and you get absolutly priceless info out of them. and everyone who trains with him are very nice. check www.pedrosauer.com for a list of seminars. 

regards


----------



## BJJMichigan (Oct 5, 2006)

Marvin said:


> Hi MIBJJ, I just had John Kavanagh (brown belt) to our place for a week. He was great! I haven't trained with alot of the MI bjj guys. I like the folks at East/West Martial Arts in Plymouth. Ryan ( the owner) is a real nice guy. Most of my training there was done with Brian Barzu (sp?), another top notch guy.
> 
> 
> oh,.... I also like the guys at wolverine martial arts :ultracool
> ...


 
Yeah, I wish I would have found out about your Kavanagh seminar earlier I defnitely would have attended that. I have been training in Saginaw, Mi under Gary Hausbeck at Seung-Ni http://www.seungni.com/. It's been alot of fun been doin the BJJ thing for about 10 months now. I take it your down at wolverine martial arts in Flint?


----------



## BJJMichigan (Oct 5, 2006)

Shogun said:


> Well, I do about 4 seminars a year...3 of them with Professor Pedro Sauer. He is a 6th degree blakc belt, and you get absolutly priceless info out of them. and everyone who trains with him are very nice. check www.pedrosauer.com for a list of seminars.
> 
> regards


 
Thanks, so much for the information on Professor Pedro Sauer, I am going to try to arrange my schedule to where I can attend one of his seminar that come closer to Michigan.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 6, 2006)

BJJMichigan said:


> I take it your down at wolverine martial arts in Flint?


Yes, that is our group.


----------



## Real Position (Oct 21, 2006)

De La Riva will be in Lockport, NY (near Buffalo)
November 4, 2006
www.wnybjj.com


----------



## BJJMichigan (Oct 22, 2006)

Real Position said:


> De La Riva will be in Lockport, NY (near Buffalo)
> November 4, 2006
> www.wnybjj.com


 

Man, I would LOVE to goto that except its my wife's birthday and she would show me a new meaning to a rear naked choke if I attempt to goto that...LOL  But thanks for the update, hopefully these seminar will continue to move closer to midwest area.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 22, 2006)

We have BJJ seminars pretty regularly up here in Alma.  I will be putting up some for 2007 on my seminar page pretty soon.  

http://www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com/seminars.html

I will let you know via email when our next one is.


----------



## crushing (Oct 22, 2006)

I don't know if it is BJJ, but certainly was grappling.  I went to a pretty good class at Dan Severn's in Coldwater Michigan a couple weeks ago.

You may want to check out his website at http://www.dansevern.com/


----------



## BJJMichigan (Nov 11, 2006)

Just wanted to state that BJ Penn is doing a seminar up by toronto, ON airport. Here is the information:

"Currently the agenda for both days is the same. BJ will go over some MMA
techniques, with an emphasis on his world renowed BJJ game. He will also
have a special guest with him, that will be announced shortly. This
person will also be a BJJ blackbelt.​ 
The $45.00 pre-registration is for one day. You will receive a rashguard
for attending. You can guarantee your spot by registering online at
www.pound4pound.ca, or in person at the kombat arts training academy.​ 
Dates For Seminar​ 
Dec 9th - 10am - 3pm (approx. 45min for lunch)
Dec 10th - 1:30-6:30pm (approx. 45min break)​ 
The location for the seminar is the Kombat Arts Training Academy, in
Mississauga, On. www.kombatarts.com "​ 
I plan on attending the 12/9 portion of the seminar I will be sure to post what was taught and any pics I get ​


----------



## Shogun (Nov 12, 2006)

That sounds like a great sem.  I wish I was closer...


----------

